# Steam Summer Sale 2014!



## Farobi (Jun 20, 2014)

*it's happening GIF*

Anyone else excited for this? I don't have my laptop with me right now but I love seeing all the price deductions. What're you planning to get? How much can you spend? Discuss anything related here!


----------



## Kildor (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't afford anything, even the 3-4 dollar ones. /cri .gif 


My steam wallet is empty.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 20, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I can't afford anything, even the 3-4 dollar ones. /cri .gif
> 
> 
> My steam wallet is empty.


I usually sell my ingame stuff in the Community Market for some cheap bucks. They accumulate and I now got $3.80. Not much, but it can buy me some cool indies!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing I really want just yet, but if the current community vote goes the way I think it will, I'll want Bulletstorm and RAGE


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

probs wont buy anything.
since i probs wont ever play that game


----------



## Sataric (Jun 20, 2014)

Keeping my eyes open for a large discount on *StarBound* and *Magicite* - They both seem really fun to play with friends.


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't Starve is only $4 right now and my parents are gone i have no money aaaaaaaaaaaah whyyyyyyyyy (((


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 20, 2014)

21 more minutes until new sales.
Get hyped.


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

amnesia is tempting me but not sure if i'll ever gain the courage to play it. >_>


----------



## Sataric (Jun 20, 2014)

Swurve said:


> amnesia is tempting me but not sure if i'll ever gain the courage to play it. >_>



"*Amnesia: The Dark Descent*" is a great game well worth a couple of bucks. It's not incredibly long, but it's very atmospheric, and there is hundreds of custom player-made campaigns by now that are truly good and that can keep you entertained for weeks. The expansions called "*A Machine for Pigs*" however is just not nearly as amusing to play, and doesn't have the same creepyness factor, but it's still a decent game. You will definitely find the game a bit frightening, especially if you play it alone in a dark room with headphones on. But it's a thrill-ride I can strongly recommend!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe I'll actually be able to buy something from Steam for once when this happens. There are a few games which I've had my eye on for a while now, but couldn't afford or find the time to buy.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't really want anything that's cheap. Dark Souls II, Wasteland 2, Divinity: Original Sin are still too much for me right now. Picked up Castle Crashers though.


----------



## Dr J (Jun 20, 2014)

Sataric said:


> Keeping my eyes open for a large discount on *StarBound* and *Magicite* - They both seem really fun to play with friends.



Starbound is currently still in a very alpha looking stage of the beta imo(Still a great game, and I'm glad I pre-ordered it back in Feb)


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Picked up Castle Crashers though.



*I'm the only one I know on Steam who doesn't have that game ._.*


----------



## easpa (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh god it's happening already. It's only been a day and I've already bought Democracy 3. It had been on my wishlist for a while so I decided to give it a go and yes, it is as boring as it looks. It is just a collection of glorified spreadsheets after all.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

*HA! Planet Explorers is finally on sale, I never thought it would be! I would have bought it if I hadn't gotten a key from the devs lol*


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

HNNNNG STEAM SALE
I dunno what to buy :/


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> HNNNNG STEAM SALE
> I dunno what to buy :/



*I highly recommend Risk of Rain and Planet Explorers. ^^*


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Got 20 steam credits yassss


----------



## Kildor (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got 20 steam credits yassss



How?  

Did you buy it? Or got it for free?


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> How?
> 
> Did you buy it? Or got it for free?



Bought it at datablitz


----------



## Aran (Jun 21, 2014)

<_< >_>

Purchased Planet Explorers. I remember it intriguing me a while back, though I find $20+ to be a rather steep price for any game still in alpha. Fifteen tho, fifteen I can do... ;-;


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Two people recommending me Civ 5 welp I guess I will check the demo first


----------



## Chromie (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Two people recommending me Civ 5 welp I guess I will check the demo first



Do it. If you like turn based strategies well you're going to lose friends over this game.


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Do it. If you like turn based strategies well you're going to lose friends over this game.



Niceee... Still decide if I should buy
oi Farobi buy also Civ 5 with DLC I dont wanna be alone


----------



## Farobi (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Niceee... Still decide if I should buy
> oi Farobi buy also Civ 5 with DLC I dont wanna be alone


CIV costs way too much and I'm not very fond of the genre (like FE:A cough cough). 

But then again I'm a cheap **** so yeah


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Niceee... Still decide if I should buy
> oi Farobi buy also Civ 5 with DLC I dont wanna be alone



Theres a lot of people here who play it, you wont be alone


----------



## Sataric (Jun 21, 2014)

Civ 5 is a complicated game that you seem to learn new things about each time you play it almost, and it's actually very educational meanwhile being fun. It has a lot of depth. However, it's very different from most popular games nowadays - It's turn based, takes many hours to play, and is primarily about strategy and tactics. There is many different ways to win and be good at the game, but that also means that there's many ways to lose..


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Farobi said:


> CIV costs way too much and I'm not very fond of the genre (like FE:A cough cough).
> 
> But then again I'm a cheap **** so yeah



omfg nooob FE: A is awesome dude its like final fantasy tactics or luminous arc


----------



## Farobi (Jun 21, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> omfg nooob FE: A is awesome dude its like final fantasy tactics or luminous arc



Do you even have Fire Emblem? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And WTF are those other games you mentioned? 

jk, only the latter one i dont know


----------



## unravel (Jun 21, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Do you even have Fire Emblem?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They are similar to FE: A you dummy

Anyway how to sell items in steam seems I can't sell wtf


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 23, 2014)

It seems that this will be the first summer sale where I won't buy anything. Bought only a missing DLC for Dungeon Defenders.

Really wanted to buy Age of Mythology and Rise of Nations though


----------



## Farobi (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got Terraria and Amnesia: The Dark Descent for $6. Sweet!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 24, 2014)

Gotten so far:

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
Dynasty Warriors 8 Xtreme Legends Complete Edition
A Wolf Among Us
Castle Crashers
Plants VS Zombies GOTY Edition
Octodad: Dadliest Catch
RAGE
Bulletstorm

Only one I bought myself was Octodad. The rest were gifts


----------



## Farobi (Jun 24, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Gotten so far:
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
> Dynasty Warriors 8 Xtreme Legends Complete Edition
> ...


That's sweet bro! How did you get those gifts?


----------



## unravel (Jun 24, 2014)

Teach me your ways Adol senpai


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought

Walking Dead Season 2
Battleblock Theatre
Castle Crashers
Gone Home
Inquisitor

I think for now that's good. I'm holding out for a 50% off Strider other I might just buy the Compendium for Dota 2.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish I had a good PC to play these games T_T


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I wish I had a good PC to play these games T_T



I'll build you one man. Actually my PC sucks. It's pretty old.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> I'll build you one man. Actually my PC sucks. It's pretty old.



Man I'll love you forever! but all i have is a laptop :/.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Man I'll love you forever! but all i have is a laptop :/.



Ah bummer. 

How old is it? Or rather what model if you know? I have some old stuff seriously. I still play games like WoW (raiding with people is heavy on performance!) Skyrim, Dota and the like.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Ah bummer.
> 
> How old is it? Or rather what model if you know? I have some old stuff seriously. I still play games like WoW (raiding with people is heavy on performance!) Skyrim, Dota and the like.



I don't even know haha 

I think its a acer windows idk the year


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 24, 2014)

Small update.



Spoiler












These are just from the Summer Sale.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Any got spare trading cards they don't want (and could totally give to me)?


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 25, 2014)

New gifts: The Banner Saga - Endless Space Gold 


O_O


----------



## Chromie (Jun 25, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> New gifts: The Banner Saga - Endless Space Gold
> 
> 
> O_O



Oh damn you Adol! 

I want The Banner Saga, ha.


----------



## unravel (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn you lol
Man I guess you have a lot of friends eh? D:


Adol the Red said:


> Small update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 26, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Damn you lol
> Man I guess you have a lot of friends eh? D:



Not too many, but a few of them love throwing money away ._.

One's a developer for a company called Black Forest Games, and another is the owner of the Indie Game/Bundle site I write reviews for.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

The only thing I allowed myself to buy is The Witcher 1 and 2. I've been meaning to play them for like 3 years...

also unf the banner saga.... its so pretty.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 26, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> The only thing I allowed myself to buy is The Witcher 1 and 2. I've been meaning to play them for like 3 years...
> 
> also unf the banner saga.... its so pretty.



Good choice! The Witcher series is fantastic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

Gonna grab RCT2 and maybe Long Live the Queen I think x3 Maybe the last civ v dlc i miss XD


----------



## unravel (Jun 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Not too many, but a few of them love throwing money away ._.
> 
> One's a developer for a company called Black Forest Games, and another is the owner of the Indie Game/Bundle site I write reviews for.



Lool good for you.
Rofl just because of steam summer sale event haha


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 27, 2014)

I swear, every time Steam has a sale, the last two days have the best deals and my backlog always gets even bigger.


----------



## unravel (Jun 27, 2014)

Kildor, Adol and others recommend me CIV 5
Time to buy steam wallet at store tomorrow


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 27, 2014)

I got Civ 5 for free from a promotion a while back, not really into those kinds of games, especially since I was clueless.
$20 or $50?


----------



## Chromie (Jun 27, 2014)

Jun said:


> Gonna grab RCT2 and maybe Long Live the Queen I think x3 Maybe the last civ v dlc i miss XD



That game...so damn good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> I swear, every time Steam has a sale, the last two days have the best deals and my backlog always gets even bigger.



More like you're away for half of it in my case but ik I always miss those flash sales.. hope I can get long live the queen before it'sa new..


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 27, 2014)

I got..

Banished - so fun <3
Bully: Scholarship Edition - haven't played yet
The Impossible Game - so frustrating fjasfjafa
Organ Trail: Director's Cut - haven't played yet
Terraria - haven't played yet


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

Terraria is awesome <3

I'll see if I get the Civ dlc, not that I really need the scramble packs but it would be nice just to have all


----------



## unravel (Jun 27, 2014)

I got Terraria and I have no idea what I'm doing
Me and Farobi wanted to play together and I have no idea whats the ip address and port for do I have to get it from the host right?


----------



## Chromie (Jun 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I got Terraria and I have no idea what I'm doing
> Me and Farobi wanted to play together and I have no idea whats the ip address and port for do I have to get it from the host right?



Here.

http://www.google.com/cse?q=How to ...sc.q=How to play co-op in Terraria&gsc.page=1


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

I used Hamachi for that before, not that keen on playing it more because I moved the wrong save before x_x Wish I had my old left. well.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 27, 2014)

It's pretty simple to play without using hamachi. Hamachi is annoying. ><


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I got Terraria and I have no idea what I'm doing
> Me and Farobi wanted to play together and I have no idea whats the ip address and port for do I have to get it from the host right?



I wish I could help with that, but I've never tried hosting a server. If you guys get it working I can join and help you get on your feet with the game  Terraria is my most played game on Steam xD


----------



## Emilia (Jun 27, 2014)

So far I bought:
Child of Light
Brothers
The Stanley Parable
Alice: Return to Madness

And I plan on getting the Bioshock Triple Pack and Contrast


----------



## unravel (Jun 27, 2014)

Thats all I got.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

should get dont starve dlc too aah i has too many games


----------



## Improv (Jun 27, 2014)

Haven't bought anything at all yet, but I really want Don't Starve, Among the Sleep, and Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs. :v Maybe I should start on getting those because sales ending soon and whatnot.


----------



## easpa (Jun 27, 2014)

The sales haven't been that great so far. I'm thinking I'll get Walking Dead season 2 if it goes on sale again.


----------



## unravel (Jun 28, 2014)

Got Civ 5 Complete edition ty Londonfog and Farobi


----------



## Farobi (Jun 28, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got Civ 5 Complete edition ty Londonfog and Farobi



Yeah and I dont even know anything about the game LOL. we shall see though...


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 29, 2014)

*Final Game Count from this year's Summer Sale.






The only things I actually bought myself were Octodad and the Castle Crasher DLC packs.
WazHack and Sonic 3D Blast were won on SteamGifts.*


----------



## Improv (Jun 30, 2014)

I got Goat Simulator and Don't Starve at 12:59pm, exactly ONE minute before the sales ended.

I've never driven home so fast in my life.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 30, 2014)

Improv said:


> I got Goat Simulator and Don't Starve at 12:59pm, exactly ONE minute before the sales ended.
> 
> I've never driven home so fast in my life.



HAHA! I laughed harder at that than I should have! xD


----------



## mylkette (Jun 30, 2014)

Planet explorers was totally worth buying. I also got Battleblock Theater and a bunch of random games off my wishlist.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 30, 2014)

mylkette said:


> Planet explorers was totally worth buying. I also got Battleblock Theater and a bunch of random games off my wishlist.



Great choices! I actually wrote a review for Planet Explorers a few weeks ago for the devs. They gave me a copy to review it.

BBT will be great once they fix online matchmaking, but until then its pretty much dead :/


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 1, 2014)

At the end of it all, I got

Banished
BioShock Infinite
Bully: Scholarship Edition
The Impossible Game
Organ Trail: Director's Cut
Terraria
Thomas Was Alone

Pretty darn good if you ask me.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 1, 2014)

uhh i got

Child of Light
Civ 5 complete pack
Don't Starve
Long Live the Queen
Castle Crashers
and my friend bought me xcom :^)


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 1, 2014)

I splurged on the last sale, so nothing really caught my attention this time around, except The Lego Movie video game.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 2, 2014)

I just played CIV V for the first time and I have no idea what I'm doing.

Time to try out CS:GO!


----------



## unravel (Jul 2, 2014)

Got 
CIV 5 complete edition
Dont Starve + Reign of Giants (bought it)
BattleBlock Theater
Terraria
CS: GO (bought it)
Skyrim


----------

